# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  fanlights

## manofaus

would like to order some french doors, but have fan lights over them. Do fanlights 'hinge' just like a door but at the top? Do I make a jamb that extends the length of the door and the fanlight, add a transom between  window and fanlight?

----------


## goldie1

Fanlights can hinge at the bottom or not at all. Fanlights are the semicircle ones. The rectangle ones are transoms and they can  
hinge at the top or bottom. If top you need a stay to hold them open. If bottom they are held closed by a spring catch and fall  
open to a stop at about 20 degrees. You need a pole with a hook to open and close them and yes they have a jam and frame  
above the door. Some allso have a wind out mech. for top or bottom.

----------

